
Show HN: (The Only) Tab Suspender for Safari - handoff
https://apps.apple.com/app/apple-store/id1495356253?pt=120681337&ct=hn&mt=8
======
handoff
I believe this is the first Tab Suspender for Safari since the transition to
the new Safari App Extension model.

Depending on your tab count and how "heavy" the websites are, you can expect a
considerable reduction of memory and CPU usage and indirectly your battery
consumption, by automatically suspending the tabs you aren't using.

Some of the options you can configure are:

\- Whitelist urls or domains that you do not want to suspend (You can still
manually suspend them by using the menu)

\- Show a screen shot of the page just before it was suspended

\- Detects tabs playing audio and will not suspend them if you don't want it
(experimental)

\- Detects tabs that contain active forms and will not suspend them if you
don't want it

\- Optionally, do not suspend tabs if on battery power or no network
connections

This extension is inspired by the The Great Suspender for Chrome

The UI and some features still need to be polished a bit and I plan a minor
update next week but wanted to show this to the HN community to hopefully get
some feedback.

Please let me know what you think.

Thank you

